# What is your favourite Olive Oil?



## karadekoolaid (Nov 24, 2006)

For once, I'm going to ask a serious question. 

Having just experienced 2 Xmas bazaars, I was left with the distinct feeling that everyone looks for something NEW. 3 items were particularily successful; a hot garlic sauce, an Indian condiment called Kasundi, and a neat little concoction I called "Christmas Chutney"!
Next year I want to import some decent, but not TOOOOO expensive, Extra Virgin Olive Oil. Most decent brands here sell at about $10 a bottle (500cc, 750cc or 1lt), but it's always the same old stuff; El Gallo, La Española, Monaco, Colavita, Di Cecco, Bertorelli.  I want to find something different. It could be a little more expensive, it could just be a little out of the way ( Turkish or Greek, for example). Project for this year, then - learn all about olive oil. 

And that is where you can all help, with your vast experience in things culinary. Any suggestions, ideas, thoughts, brand names that you love?


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 24, 2006)

Clive - when we go to Crete, we always pick up a supply of this oil. My husband loves it as a dipping oil! Unfortunately, we've run out of this oil, and I've never seen it on the shelves here, so stocking up will have to await our next visit  

http://kanakis.rethymnon.com/


Edited to add: looks like they are trying to expand their overseas markets, so you may be able to cut a deal with them!

Carluccio's restaurants now have shops attached to many of the branches (don't know if you remember him?  Great Italian chef based in London)  He sells a wonderful Ligurian olive oil - Here's info   http://www.carluccios.com/products/product.asp?func=show&id=155


----------



## FraidKnot (Nov 24, 2006)

Bertolli extra virgin is just fine with me.  I see no need to spend a million bucks on fancy olive oil.  After all, you aren't deep frying in it (I certainly hope not!)  But I really don't really care if it's extra virgin since I mostly use olive oil for sauteeing onions, garlic, etc. and which press it came from really doesn't matter.

Fraidy


----------



## XeniA (Nov 24, 2006)

As you could predict, I'm sure, you'll hear from me and from Boufa that Greek oil can be absolutely superb. Mind you, I'm not necessarily a believer in name brands, so while I'm happy to provide you with some I've tried and am happy with, I need also to say that names aren't the key to getting quality oil.

Right now, for instance, we buy an oil that Lidl (huge German chain of ultra-discount supermarkets) private labels. It's significantly cheaper than many other oils, and yet it's lovely oil ...

Please do consider the Greek oils. My understanding of the domination of the U.S. market by the Italians is that it's a ... well, a Sopranos thing. Having tasted oil from both countries, I truly don't believe it's a quality issue.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Nov 24, 2006)

Are you looking for olive oil to cook with or to use in dressings and the like?


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 24, 2006)

But it DOES matter if you like it for dressings or for just dipping!


----------



## FraidKnot (Nov 24, 2006)

Ayrton said:
			
		

> Please do consider the Greek oils. My understanding of the domination of the U.S. market by the Italians is that it's a ... well, a Sopranos thing. Having tasted oil from both countries, I truly don't believe it's a quality issue.


 
  I don't have cable or satellite television but I've heard of The Sopranos and it doesn't sound like something I want to see.

I've had Spanish olive oil and it's delicious.  Greek, I'm sure it's also great.  But I'm not really sure I care where the olives are grown, could be southern California for all I care, as long as it doesn't cost me an arm and a leg.  I don't use it for everything, you see.

I have the same feeling about balsamic vinegar.  It's not "all that" in my book so I'm not going to spend $50 for a bottle when I can get one for $5.

Fraidy


----------



## XeniA (Nov 24, 2006)

FraidKnot said:
			
		

> I don't have cable or satellite television but I've heard of The Sopranos and it doesn't sound like something I want to see.


What you've heard, then, is that it's a violent show, right? It is that, sometimes, but it's also warm and funny and very real with wonderful, full characters and excellent acting. (Gosh, is it obvious I'm a devoted fan?!)



			
				FraidKnot said:
			
		

> I've had Spanish olive oil and it's delicious.  Greek, I'm sure it's also great.  But I'm not really sure I care where the olives are grown, could be southern California for all I care, as long as it doesn't cost me an arm and a leg.  I don't use it for everything, you see.


Agreed. Frankly, olive oil produced from wherever olives can be _grown_ is potentially good oil.



			
				FraidKnot said:
			
		

> I have the same feeling about balsamic vinegar.  It's not "all that" in my book so I'm not going to spend $50 for a bottle when I can get one for $5.


May I just point out that most likely the $5 bottle is imitation and the $50 bottle is the real deal?


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 24, 2006)

I'd LOVE to buy balsamic vinegar at 5 pounds a bottle, never mind 5 dollars...  But, like Ayrton, I suspect it's not balsamic from Modena...

PS I love the Sopranos, too.....   One of the best US series currently on UK TV.


----------



## BigDog (Nov 24, 2006)

I regularly use Bertolli VOO for cooking purposes. I've not made dipping sauces or dressings, but I would certainly use EVOO for those. I know Bertolli makes EVOO, and I would likely give it a try, but I would also like to try some of the more exotic EVOOs to see what the differences might be.

I went with Bertolli because it was affordable, but I didn't want to go with the cheapest.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 24, 2006)

When we visit any of the warmer Mediterranean countries we try to bring back some local olive oil.  Some are just the pressings from the local cooperative - and are sold in assorted styles of bottle, often without much info on the labels.  We have seldom been disappointed.

I like green, peppery tasting oils.  My husband prefers deeper flavoured ones.  There are varieties to suit all palates.  I particularly like Tuscan and Ligurian oils from Italy. I love some of the Spanish oils and many of the Greek oils, mainly from the islands.  One that I am not too keen on is a Corfiote (from Corfu) EVO...   it was almost rancid to my taste buds, but locals seem to adore it!


----------



## FraidKnot (Nov 24, 2006)

Ayrton said:
			
		

> May I just point out that most likely the $5 bottle is imitation and the $50 bottle is the real deal?



Referring to Balsamic vinegar, I really couldn't care less if it's imitation or not.  I don't use vinegar for much.  I don't like raw greens so having balsamic vinegar is just sort of like having a decoration in my kitchen.  I don't see what all the fuss is about. 25 years ago if someone mentioned balsamic vinegar most people I know would have said "Huh?" 

Fraidy


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 24, 2006)

Well, now that Ayrton made it impossible for me not to participate in this thread, I feel I must say something but it is really hard to make it as clear cut as Clive might have have wanted it.

To begin with, the safest way of importing good EVOO is what Ishbel has discovered, ie. buy it during trips to the EVOOland and carry it back home.  Apart from this, things can become complicated and the end result dubious.

The obvious option would be to buy a name brand, often packaged in an attractive bottle with impressive labelling, etc.  Inevitably the cost would be high and the claim of virginity rather unconvincing.  Another option might be to buy an inexpensive but well-known brand.  Unfortunately, I would seriously doubt that the oil in the bottle comes actually from olives, for the most part anyway.  I do have in mind a certain brand belonging in this category that is often mentioned in this forum but let me not go beyond this in pointing fingers.

I am more familiar with the EVOO scene in Greece.  As a result, I do have a few pointers for Clive to consider.  The big exporters are offering EVOO of suspect quality.  If smaller producers can be found (it should not be too difficult if one searches in the internet using search terms such as "Ministry of Agriculture, Greece, etc.), one would have to content with highly seasonal availability ie. from December to April more or less with nothing available during the off-season.  Even if the quality is excellent, the character of EVOO may vary as exporters rarely ever export olive oil produced by them but only olive oil they can obtain from individual growers.

From past experiences, importing EVOO can be exasperating due to the fact that continuity of supplies and stable quality/nature of the EVOO imported are hard (actual extremely hard) to achieve.  That is to say, best of luck Clive, I'm sure you'll need it!


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 24, 2006)

Ah yes!  About the 'Soprano thing.'  Do you know that Italy exports more olive oil than it produces?  This is from official EU records and not a joke.  Think about it.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 24, 2006)

What the ****!  Let me reply to my own post once.  Perhaps the difference between the amount of Italian olive oil exported and that produced is the well-known inexpensive name brand of olive oil implied earlier.


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 24, 2006)

Clive, as you learn about olive oils I hope you share the knowledge.  I have been surprised to discover that I prefer Sultan, an inexpensive Turkish brand of extra virgin, to any that I've tried so far.  There is a small middle eastern market in the neighborhood that has a fair selection of brands from the eastern Mediterranean.  I'm looking forward to your recommendations.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 24, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> One that I am not too keen on is a Corfiote (from Corfu) EVO...   it was almost rancid to my taste buds, but locals seem to adore it!


Right you are!  During a recent trip to Corfu, I was surprised to see that their olives are tiny in size.  This means that for each individual olive, the ratio of flesh to pit is subminimal.  Consequently, the oil produced from pressing such olives will have a very significant portion of it coming from the pit.  The latter is basically pomace, which is thick, cloudy, and distinctly unpleasant in smell as well as taste.

I do believe that a significant contributing factor to the size/quality of these olives is the fact that the trees did not seem to be properly kept, that is, they were not pruned for years and probably they were not fertilized either.


----------



## bullseye (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm no olive oil expert, but I regularly purchase a Greek olive oil from a restaurant supply warehouse owned by Greek restaurateurs.  The brand is Lefas, it is EVOO, and has a good, fresh olive flavor.  It's fairly inexpensive, and everyone who tastes it, loves it.  I use it for cooking, salads, and with herbs for dipping.  They only carry it in a 3 litre can.  FWIW.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 24, 2006)

bullseye, your source of olive oil is a more credible one than the supermarket shelves.  The same can be said for skilletlicker's small middle-eastern market.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Nov 24, 2006)

Just got in, just logged on, and am fascinated by your replies so far. 
THANKS!! To you all 
Now let me try and clear up some doubts/questions/queries. 

*Bigdog:* I have no objection to Bertolli either. However - it already exists here in Venezuela, which is why I want a NEW brand. I'll be ruthlessly honest and admit that this is a commercial venture; although if the oil is really good, I might just be able to create a cult!!
*Ishbel: *that's the sort of wondrous item I'm seeking. Something off the beaten track!
*Ayrton/Boufa: *Greek oils are definitely an option, in my book. I'm not particularily worried if I manage to import one lot - then never do it again. The important thing is _innovation,opportunity,creativity!_
*skilletlicker: *Yep - I saw some Turkish olive oil on the internet yesterday. I'm sure there are some excellent options around. It's a question of trying them!
*Fraidknot: *People over here will go bananas over any new product. It's a strange phenomenon to me, but that's how it is. The poorest kids in the slums here run around in $200 a pair Nikes, but eat cornbread three times a day. Wierd, but true. Anything new is purchased with a frenzy - and that's what I'm betting on!


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 24, 2006)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Right you are! During a recent trip to Corfu, I was surprised to see that their olives are tiny in size. This means that for each individual olive, the ratio of flesh to pit is subminimal. Consequently, the oil produced from pressing such olives will have a very significant portion of it coming from the pit. The latter is basically pomace, which is thick, cloudy, and distinctly unpleasant in smell as well as taste.
> 
> I do believe that a significant contributing factor to the size/quality of these olives is the fact that the trees did not seem to be properly kept, that is, they were not pruned for years and probably they were not fertilized either.


 
We usually stay at the Agios Stephanos end of the island.  I was dismayed to see the olive trees in such a bad state of pruning and husbandry.  I was told (don't know if it is the truth, but it was a Corfiote that told me) - that the olive groves on the island had been neglected for many years due to the fact that only locals wanted the produce.  So many old trees, totally abandoned.  The grasses grow up round the nets which have been left around the tree for many years..  sad!  Thank goodness for Crete and Cyprus and other islands (and the mainland, too!)

Clive:  I think that Boufa has given you an 'in' - try the Ministries of the various Mediterranean countries and you'll probably find LOADS of producers, desperate to sell their stuff overseas!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 24, 2006)

My favorite EVOO at the moment is from _World Market_ (an import chain) bottled under their name. It runs about $5/Liter US (I can sometimes catch it on sale after Christmas for $2.50). It has a good fruity flavor that I like and is better than most of the stuff I can find in the grocery store.

Someone asked a question about OO a couple of years ago that got me curious ... and that is always a dangerous thing. Here is part of what I found out:

Olives and their oil are like grapes and their wine ... there are differences from region to region (location, climate, growing season, etc.) and they are highly regulated in Europe, but not much in the US. For example, in the EU you probably wouldn't find a bottle of sparkling wine labeled as Champagne unless it was from the Champagne region of France. I believe the US is the only country that imports/exports OO that does not conform to the IOOC standards - so the same brand of oil you get could be different from what we get here in the states.

The really good oil is going to be the imported stuff found in "ethnic" shops. And, as someone suggested - the stuff the restaurants use will usually beat the store brand stuff, too. And, I'm afraid, the general shelf brand stuff imported to the US is of dubious quality and origin - although there are some USDA requirements so it's not total crap.

I'm not sure there is a "_Soprano Syndrome_" pushing the sale of Italian OO over Greek or Spanish in the US. It happened long before then - probably when "_Chef Boyardee_" made Italian food out of a can popular! Before WW II, and canned Italian stuff - most of America was not aware of Italian foods outside of local "Little Italys" in the Northeast. The Greeks and Spanish didn't have such a spokesman to elevate their food to national prominence.

Here are some sites you may find interesting (if you want to learn more about OO):

The Olive Oil Source

International Olive Oil Council (IOOC)

Olive Oil Trieste on Wikipedia 

Back to something boufa06 said - yep, Italy does export more oil than it produces. They import oil from Spain and Greece, bottle it and ship it out to the US with a label that says "Imported from Italy". Maybe if Spain and Greece would quit doing that, and start importing it under their own brands, people might start to have a better idea of what they actually have to select from?


----------



## PytnPlace (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm no expert either, but I use a lot of olive oil.  I really enjoy Trader Joe's EVOO - it's delicious and very reasonable.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 24, 2006)

Michael in FW - that was very interesting....  particularly the bit where you said that the stuff sold in the USA may share a name with stuff sold in Europe,but that the quality may not be the same.

I absolutely love olive oil.  I like to try as many types as I can - but I'm extremely fussy about the flavours I like, and I HAVE bought stuff that I would never buy again!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 24, 2006)

My favorite olive oil is from a small grower in Sicily - Cavallo.  It is quite delicious and frankly the best olive oil I have found yet.  I haven't had Greek olive oil yet!

If you are interested in his address/phone number please PM me and I will give it to you.  It's not the cheapest olive oil and it's not the most expensive - it is however pretty darn good!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 25, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> I'm not sure there is a "_Soprano Syndrome_" pushing the sale of Italian OO over Greek or Spanish in the US. It happened long before then - probably when "_Chef Boyardee_" made Italian food out of a can popular! Before WW II, and canned Italian stuff - most of America was not aware of Italian foods outside of local "Little Italys" in the Northeast. The Greeks and Spanish didn't have such a spokesman to elevate their food to national prominence.


 
well said, michael.

ayrton, before the "soprano" effect, or syndrome, there was the "goodfellas" one in the early 90's, and before that was "the godfather" in the 70's. in fact, vito andolini's business front was as an olive oil importer in the latter of the movies mentioned. 

i think the popularity of olive oil in the united states was greatly affected by the fairly recent knowledge about it's health benefits over other oils, and like michael said, the italians had the best spokespeople, beginning with g.i.'s returning home from wwii and good ol' chef boiardi (boy-ar-dee).

my favourite extra virgin oil is the kirkland signature brand from costco. for frying, i like bertolli's light olive oil.

btw, fraidy, you can deep fry with olive oil. the smoke point of light olive oil is high enough for it, around 460 degrees. (didn't we chat about this once, or am i losing it?)


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 25, 2006)

Before commenting further, I think some clarification of what "Soprano syndrome" means to me is in order.  When Ayrton introduced the term first, I took it to be in a humorous vein alluding perhaps to "mafia" tactics in OO marketing and promotion.  This of course is my interpretation of the term and whatever relevant comments I have made reflect it. 

With this in mind, it is interesting to hear that 


> yep, Italy does export more oil than it produces. They import oil from Spain and Greece, bottle it and ship it out to the US with a label that says "Imported from Italy". Maybe if Spain and Greece would quit doing that, and start importing it under their own brands, people might start to have a better idea of what they actually have to select from?


 All this is good, except for the fact that the above does not justify the statement that only Italian OO is suitable for Italian dishes, which is the central point of Italian OO marketing and promotion worldwide, not to mention the notion that is carefully left to hang in the background that Italian OO is the "top of the line" with the remainder relegated to the status of "also runs." This is IMO a corollary of the Soprano syndrome.   It is not that the Italians may have started exporting first.  It is that they are using intentionally misleading, let alone inaccurate statements, in their marketing drives.  I don't know about Spain, but Greek exporters look like a bunch of amateurs compared to the well-organized Italian exporters backed by an even better organized and ever present Italian Trade Commission.  However, what the consumer needs to address is whether the efficiency of a marketing compaign is synonymous with high quality and unique nature of OO.  And while on the subject of OO imported by Italy to be re-exported as Italian, let us not forget the North African region, ie, Tunis, Morocco, and Algeria or even beyond North Africa as Syria, Turkey, etc.

Regarding cost, it is interesting to know that good EVOO is priced as low as $2.50/liter.  Given that over here, in the middle of the harvesting season, EVOO is sold by the olive growers at Euro 5/liter and around Euro 6/liter at the cheaper supermarkets, perhaps it would be interesting to import some of the good $2.50 EVOO in order to export to Italy prior to returning it back home in much fancier bottles and far more impressive labels detailing such fine points as the exact type of olives it was produced from and the exotic fruit flavours that can be found in its taste.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 25, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> btw, fraidy, you can deep fry with olive oil. the smoke point of light olive oil is high enough for it, around 460 degrees. (didn't we chat about this once, or am i losing it?)


Since olive oil is chemically a mono-unsaturated fat, it's a fat in between butter (fully saturated) and most vegetable oils (poly-unsaturated).  This means that OO is chemically more stable than the poly-unsaturated vegetable oils but less so than fully saturated fats.  Therefore, its boiling, smoking and whatever points are going to be higher than those of the poly-unsaturated oils and its tendency to break down under heating lesser than that of the common vegetable oils.

Yes, it can be very well used for frying.  Frying or not in OO is a matter of taste alone (it will probably give whatever you fry a heavier taste than the standard vegetable oils).


----------



## buckytom (Nov 25, 2006)

thanks for the info boufa.

i wonder if any of this has to do with a common perception that if you're cooking a dish of a particular type, say italian, you should use italian ingredients right down to the oil. same goes for spanish and greek dishes.

italian cuisine is the most popular by far here, therefore italian oil would be used more frequently.

interestingly, when i noticed that one of my favourite little italian restaurants uses spanish oo, the chef/owner laughed and shyly shrugged saying it was the best he could get, which was the most important thing to him.

in at least one of the spanish/portugese restaurants that i frequent, i've seen that they use spanish oo for frying. i'm absolutely addicted to their shrimp in garlic oil, and their potato chips. the chips are a cross between a chip and a french fry (a crisp and a chip, if you're so inclined). sort of a potato chip withy crispy edges and a slightly thicker, soft center. 

anyway, i haven't noticed a heaviness from the oil, but the oo flavor is what makes the difference. the garlic oil is so good that when the shrimp are gone, the remaining oil is sopped up with bread.
also, i've tried to make the spanish potato chips at home, using inexpensive italian(?) oil, and it just wasn't the same.

i'mm gonna have to pick up some greek oo to check it out.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 25, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i wonder if any of this has to do with a common perception that if you're cooking a dish of a particular type, say italian, you should use italian ingredients right down to the oil. same goes for spanish and greek dishes.


 You definitely got the point.  But let's assume (for the sake of argument only) that it is indeed mandatory to use entirely Italian (or whatever) ingredients to achieve maximum results for a given recipe.  Unfortunately, all this would amount to is merely using stuff out of cans, bottles and the like bearing labels that claim a given country of origin while the contents of such cans, bottles, etc. come from any country besides the claimed one, neighbouring or even further out.  Various trading commissions or similar marketing organisations would have you believe that claims made on labels are the gospel truth.  Do you think this is really the case though?


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 25, 2006)

I was served Spanish olive oil at a dinner party once and it was excellent!  So much so that people took notice of it.  Can't recall the brand though but it was packaged in a very nice bottle.


----------



## XeniA (Nov 25, 2006)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Before commenting further, I think some clarification of what "Soprano syndrome" means to me is in order.  When Ayrton introduced the term first, I took it to be in a humorous vein alluding perhaps to "mafia" tactics in OO marketing and promotion.  This of course is my interpretation of the term and whatever relevant comments I have made reflect it.


  Spot on, Boufa! Thanks for catching my drift!


----------



## Robt (Nov 25, 2006)

For everyday OO I use either Whole Foods 365 EVOO or Costco.  The Costco only comes in large bottles and unless I have an immediate use I use the 365 which I buy in 1 litre bottles -for $5.99/L.

For the nice stuff I make an annual purchase of a few small lot small pressings of Tuscan oils thru a company out of Sonoma called Rare Wine Company.  Yeah these can be a bit pricey but wow the flavor.

An example of the differences is illustrated in two bottles from the same grove, press and bottlers o called "Podere san Giuseppe". The difference was that one was harvested on Oct 29,05 and the other Nov10,05.  the Oct was so fruity and grassy while smooth as silk, the latter was not as smooth in fact harsh and lacked much of the fruit.

What was the difference?  Twelve days and three of them rain.  Not all oils even in tiny lots will show so dramatically their differences of course because the lots are blended like wine to produce the taste they wish to sell.

On a trip to Switzerland in Sept I was given a Litre of Sicilian EVOO by a friend who gets 20 litres each year from her parents farm.  It is so mild that to me it tastes almost like Crisco Veg oil with a touch of olive but wow did it make a fine mayo.

In short, it does matter which oil you use and every year you must sample and choose.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks once again to you all! This discussion is wonderful and will surely help me to find a good oil. 

Keep it coming!!


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 26, 2006)

My favorite Olive Oil is Del Papa Genuine Italian Olive Oil.


----------



## Claire (Dec 4, 2006)

Some of us don't have all the options you're talking about (not to mention the budget).  My consistent favorite is a Greek brand ... when I can get it.  I just checked and my pantry now has DaVinci.  It is OK, not my favorite.  I like a lot of flavor, and this is just so-so.  Over the years I've actually found Pompeii to be readily available and tasty.  I wish I could remember the name of the Greek one I buy when I can get it.


----------



## cook987654 (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't like the greener,grassy oils. They're raved on about , but I prefer yellow-golden , fruity olive oil.


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 4, 2006)

Claire said:
			
		

> Some of us don't have all the options you're talking about (not to mention the budget).  My consistent favorite is a Greek brand ... when I can get it.  I just checked and my pantry now has DaVinci.  It is OK, not my favorite.  I like a lot of flavor, and this is just so-so.  Over the years I've actually found Pompeii to be readily available and tasty.  I wish I could remember the name of the Greek one I buy when I can get it.


Claire, I know that Minerva and Altis are big exporters.  Could yours be one of these?


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 4, 2006)

cook987654 said:
			
		

> I don't like the greener,grassy oils. They're raved on about , but I prefer yellow-golden , fruity olive oil.


cook, the greenish olive oil is from unripe olives whereas the golden one is from fully ripen olives. The green olive oil should be bitter as well due to the unripeness of the olives used.  If this is not the case, it's probably coloured to look green because the olives from green olives is supposed to be of higher quality, have medicinal value, and therefore command a higher price as well.  Personally, I prefer golden olive oil.


----------



## cook987654 (Dec 4, 2006)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> cook, the greenish olive oil is from unripe olives whereas the golden one is from fully ripen olives. The green olive oil should be bitter as well due to the unripeness of the olives used. If this is not the case, it's probably coloured to look green because the olives from green olives is supposed to be of higher quality, have medicinal value, and therefore command a higher price as well. Personally, I prefer golden olive oil.


 
Yes I know. So do Greeks prefer the more golden oil made from riper olives or the earlier, greener,grassier ?

Tuscan oil is known to be very peppery and green. Why is Tuscan oil so raved on about?


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 4, 2006)

Anything that is less than 25 dollars!


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 4, 2006)

cook987654 said:
			
		

> Yes I know. So do Greeks prefer the more golden oil made from riper olives or the earlier, greener,grassier ?
> 
> Tuscan oil is known to be very peppery and green. Why is Tuscan oil so raved on about?


cook, I couldn't answer for all Greeks but just for myself.  As in any large group, there will be all kinds of tastes and preferences.  There is quite an appreciation of EVOO from green olives which is called 'Agoureleo' meaning 'unripe oil.'  

About Tuscan oil, is 'peppery' a hyped term for bitter?  As for the raving, who is doing it?  By this, I do not mean that there is something wrong with Tuscan EVOO but the way it's said it sounds as if EVOOs have fan clubs or even groupies for whom EVOO is about all there is in life.  Again, there is no offence meant.  I am however, a bit irked from the heavy-handed marketing hype.  Question in point: Is Tuscany EVOO always of the same type?  No variations in character result from factors such as year-to-year growing conditions, time of harvest, soil makeup from region to region within Tuscany etc?


----------



## karadekoolaid (Dec 4, 2006)

Olive oil, cook, is a question of taste.Some like it green, others like it yellow; some enjoy the fruity flavours, others prefer something a little more acid and peppery. 
What I have perceived over the last few years is the emphasis on "Extra Virgin Olive Oil" with everything. That does not seem to be correct, to my point of view. I'm sure the Italians, and the Spanish, and the Greeks and the Morrocans, for example, do NOT use EVOO for everything, but perhaps straightforward olive oil, or even oil made from the olive must. It reminds me of the "Sundried Tomato" fad a few years back. Sundried tomatoes with everything!! 
What ever. Thanks to you all, I'm now immersing myself in the subtleties of olive oil. Any more suggestions are very welcome!


----------



## Loprraine (Dec 4, 2006)

A bit late, Clive, but here;s my thoughts.  We go through a lot of OO, so when I see Bertolli on sale, I buy it.  But, I was recently given a bottle of EVOO from Greece.  Marketed by www,oliviers-co.com  I believe they have an outlet here in TO.  The one I was given is Rafteli, from Lesbos.  Here's what they say about it:

The mill belonging to the Rafteli - Protouli family isa located to the south of the aegean island of Lesbos, in the coastal region around Plomari.  Inheriting a thousand year old tradition, this family nonetheless does not hesitate to keep only the best of it's past to be able to achieve progress.  Cultivated at an altitude of between 400 and 600 metres, Kolovi olives are always harvested by hand, but presed in a modern mill.  Their juice is unctuous and aramotic, with notes of artichocke and tomato.

Other than the EVOO my sister has brought back from Sicily from her family's vineyards, this is the most incredible oil I've had yet!  The taste is exquisite.


----------



## Robt (Dec 6, 2006)

cook987654 said:
			
		

> Tuscan oil is known to be very peppery and green. Why is Tuscan oil so raved on about?


"Cause it can taste so good.  The truth is that there are many tastes in olive oils as in other foods.  I prefer the ones I like and you will have your preferences.  To label either as "Wrong" would be foolish,  even if I do love those grassy peppery full Tuscan oils.

edit:  I just found out that the first Tuscan pressings are coming into the US now, this is the '06 crop.Yes it should be very grassy--I'd rather call it green tasting but by this time next year a bottle bought now will still be good but have little of that grass left, nor much of the pepper.


----------



## Aria (Dec 15, 2006)

Must be EVOO.  The Wal Mart brand is fine.  $7+ .  Many others on the shelf are fine too.


----------



## Sararwelch (Dec 16, 2006)

I like Stonehouse brand olive oil. They also have great flavored olive oils, including lemon, orange and garlic.


----------



## TexanFrench (Dec 16, 2006)

Clive, you might want to check this out:

Huile d'olive tourisme oléïcole visite de moulins à huile d'olive culture oliviers huile d'olive

It's a website hosted in Nimes, showcasing olive-based agriculture in France, Spain and Portugal.  You can take tours of the areas, sample the olive products, make contact with the local farmers...

P.S. Don't know why the link screwed up.  It's terra-olea.org.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 16, 2006)

We buy/use Pompeian out of habit........


----------



## karadekoolaid (Dec 16, 2006)

Aria said:
			
		

> Must be EVOO. The Wal Mart brand is fine. $7+ . Many others on the shelf are fine too.


 
Thanks a lot for the thoughts, but there's no way I can import Walmart Olive Oil for distribution here. It has to be an "unusual" brand!
There's nothing wrong with the shelf brands - I frequently use Bertorelli, Coricelli, La Española, Monaco, Romulus, etc., etc..

The whole point is to find something different, not presently commercialized.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Dec 18, 2006)

For just regular cooking, I use Bertolli (or wahtever's on sale/cheapest...usually Bertolli).  I just don't notice THAT much of a difference between them to really care about what type I use, so long as it's extra virgin.

However, there are some dishes I make that are really centered around the olive oil in some way shape or form...at which point i pull out my "special" bottle--a company called "Manni's".  I paid over 250 dollars for this bottle, so I'm quite careful with it.  I don't treat it with the same reverence I have for that bottle of...by now I guess it's 106 years old...balsamic vinegar, but not far off of it.


----------



## Candocook (Dec 18, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> For once, I'm going to ask a serious question.
> 
> Having just experienced 2 Xmas bazaars, I was left with the distinct feeling that everyone looks for something NEW. 3 items were particularily successful; a hot garlic sauce, an Indian condiment called Kasundi, and a neat little concoction I called "Christmas Chutney"!
> Next year I want to import some decent, but not TOOOOO expensive, Extra Virgin Olive Oil. Most decent brands here sell at about $10 a bottle (500cc, 750cc or 1lt), but it's always the same old stuff; El Gallo, La Española, Monaco, Colavita, Di Cecco, Bertorelli. I want to find something different. It could be a little more expensive, it could just be a little out of the way ( Turkish or Greek, for example). Project for this year, then - learn all about olive oil.
> ...


 
Clive, you might go to La Tienda's website and take a look at their Spanish olive oils. I order from them (they are in VA) and their products are excellent. I have just ordered some of their OOs. You may be able to find them direct from Spain.
Personally I love the French oils and they are not at all common to find. Do a search for Mausanne des Alpilles and see if you can find an olive oil mill. Theirs is excellent.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks, Candocook! Every road shall be explored!


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 27, 2006)

I use Lio oils. You can dip and cook with them. I originally bought a bottle because it looked nice 6-7 years ago. Now I just get the gallon tins and refill my oil bottles as needed.

:: LIO :: The Art of Olive Oil


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 27, 2006)

Clive, I received a 4 bottle case (different flavors) of Alejandro & Martin for Christmas and it is excellent. I was going through their website and and it seems they sell wholesale and will send you samples. My DIL probably bought it from Williams Sonoma or some such store.

Alejandro and Martin - Exquisite Olive Oils Online


----------



## stinemates (Dec 27, 2006)

Olive Oil is something I hold dearest to my heart, living so close to San Francisco and being able to buy such good dipping bread!

On the night's I don't feel too guilty, I get my collection from around the world. I am particularily in to First Cold Press Extra Virgin Australian Olive Oil right now, It's very mild and slightly fruity, which is very exciting. I purchased it from Trader Joes, and it was around $8 for the 500ml bottle.


As I am sure you have heard, but it bears repeating, for dipping and salad dressing oil, you can never go wrong with any First Cold Press Extra Virgin oil, no matter what the origin. A small plug for a local supplier, Stonehouse (Stonehouse California Olive Oil Company, Extra Virgin Olive Oil and Balsamic Vinegars) Sevillano is the best California Olive Oil i've had!


----------

